# Lyrics - holliday ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this song coVers a V - fast on his feet - kind of brash & funny - not much meat on his bones - a long way from home & more than a little bit HORNY - did para phrase - but the artist answer is there !!!!! await your answers !!!!!! LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

any chance of a link Ron?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - just a hint - #1 song = irony lol-death by song - still LOL


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to play......but might need less cryptic hints...I am blonde after all .

The only thing I can come up with that links death and song is American Pie by Don McLean (I think). 

More hints please.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fl - wrong - try again - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fl - not a yellow Lab !!!!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

So it is a Christmas song specifically you are looking for?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MCD - No - next clue - little boy blue & the man in the moon


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Cat Stevens?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Hey FLGatorgirl go easy on the blonde thing. From one to another. We will figure out this quiz.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NO -next clue - the artist's #1 song should V used 4 the definition of IRONY


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM, We talking "Cosmic Irony"

This type of irony can be attributed to some sort of misfortune. Usually cosmic irony is the end result of fate or chance.

Example: Gambling. If you are playing blackjack chances are you will be up (making money) for awhile, and then just when you thought things were going good, you lose it all.
Example: The Titanic was promoted as being 100% unsinkable; but, in 1912 the ship sank on its maiden voyage.
Example: At a ceremony celebrating the rehabilitation of seals after the Exxon Valdez oil spill in Alaska, at an average cost of $80,000 per seal, two seals were released back into the wild only to be eaten within a minute by a killer whale.
Cosmic irony feeds on the notion that people cannot see the effects of their actions, and sometimes the outcome of a person’s actions may be out of their control.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Little boy blue and the man in the moon are lyrics from "Cats in the Cradle" by Harry Chapin. That song always makes me cry because of a similar unfortunate relationship between my dad and my brother. I don't think this is the song you are looking for because it does not match with your other clues. 

Next clue please...........


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I don't know why I get Cat Stevens and Harry Chapin mixed up. I used to sing that to my daughter when she was a baby. Probably because it was the only song I knew all the lyrics to. I am stumped.....next clue. Have we got the artist yet?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

1 of you got the artist - now name the song - hint do you loVe your V - RBD - when the answer is revealed - you VVill know IRONY - LOL - 2 much fun


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/YAU8JxfqhoE

I doubt this is it but has one of the artists mentioned and the song title is great!

Not much for lyrics though. :

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - your knowledge - of trivia scares PIKE - not me - 4 V owners - sometimes it is the small things that put the package together - a happy pup in a loVing HOME !!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Cat Stevens "Mathew & Son" 1967

http://youtu.be/uWT2qHVftGk

"I Love My Dog"

I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

All he asks from me is the food to give him strength
All he ever needs is love and that he knows he'll get

So, I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

All the pay I need comes shining through his eyes
I don't need no cold water to make me realize that

I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

Na, na, na, na, na, na, nana...

I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

Na, na, na, na, na, na, nana...

I love my dog, Baby, I love my dog. Na, na, na...
I love my dog, Baby, I love my dog. Na, na, na...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - wrong artist ! the girls will win - LOL - as U & I know - just a post 4 FUN - now find the answer - time is running ( that's a V ) out - my money is on the BLONDES !!! more sensitive & can keep a V family in harmony !!! LOL - they did have the Vest ?'s & answers !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Hey FLGatorgirl go easy on the blonde thing. From one to another. We will figure out this quiz.


Ok Blondes, the pressure is on. I gave it my best shot. Like the song "I Love My Dog" though.



> I love my dog as much as I love you
> But you may fade, my dog will always come through.
> 
> All he asks from me is the food to give him strength
> All he ever needs is love and that he knows he'll get


RBD


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

A little late but I want in on this too!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Harry Chapin- "I wanna learn a love song!"


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Y'all caught me off baking caramel apple pie and getting my homemade cornbread dressing prepped. Okay, if one of the artist guesses is right, it must be Harry Chapin and there was the little boy blue and the man in the moon reference. Let me think on it.........although, this artist is before my time, might have to call the parents.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Harry Chapin, "Greyhound"?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

raps702 said:


> Harry Chapin- "I wanna learn a love song!"


I think this is the winner.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

TexasRed,
Looking at the beginning lyrics, I think you are correct. What threw me was the "not a yellow lab" hint. I figured "Greyhound" was too obvious even though in this case it refers to a bus. 

Oh well, back to cooking!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Raps - Tex - got it right - will do one 4 Christmas - RBD - Chapins #1 song - Taxi - killed in a Taxi wreck - that is irony !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

How did this apply 2 a V - 4 the new owners Iwanna learn a loVe song - 4 those that have a V - VVe already know how 2 sing - just a post 4 fun - will do another if U like ?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - ? yellow lab ! yellow CAB - 2 much fun Thank you _ !!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Man on the Moon......by (drum roll) REM!!!, ha ha!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - LOL - may the holidays keep your family safe - and a bird on the bead 4 Ruby - GOD SPEED !!!


----------

